# R.L Dabney - discussions 3 or 5 volume set ?



## Reena Wilms (Mar 16, 2004)

I know that the Banner of true published a 3 volume set of &quot; discussions&quot;, but i also saw a 5 volume set from another publisher. Is the 3 volume not the complete one, or it is only smaller print ?

Ralph


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Mar 16, 2004)

*Discussing Dabney*

Dabney's [i:8b4992492a]Discussions[/i:8b4992492a] were originally published (pothsumously) in 4 volumes. Banner of Truth only republished 3 of the 4, leaving off the &quot;Secular&quot; volume. 

Sprinkle Publishing reproduced all four volumes, and has kept them in print while Banner went on to other projects. 

Sprinkle is also the [i:8b4992492a]recent [/i:8b4992492a]publisher of a 5th volume, which they have added to the other four. In it are never before republished articles and letters by Dabney. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Reena Wilms (Mar 16, 2004)

Dear Contra_Mundum,

Thanks for your information.
Are the Banner volumes 1, 2 en 3 ?
What i mean is, that if i have the 3 volumes of the Banner, must buy than vol. 4 &amp; 5 from sprinkle ?

Ralph


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Mar 17, 2004)

*Info ... and Correction*

To answer your question requires one piece of correction: The Banner edition, volume 3, contains material from BOTH vols 3 and 4, originally published (10 articles from each). So, I apologize for ignorantly giving false information there.

The 5th volume is all new.


----------

